# Die Rileh Simplex von Richard Lehmann und weitere Rollen aus der ehem. DDR



## eiszeit (30. März 2020)

Ende der 60er Jahre brachte die Fa. Lehmann/Leipzig als kleine, vereinfachte und preisgünstigere Schwester zur Rileh 64
die *Rileh Simplex *auf den Markt. Die Rolle wurde in den Anfangsjahren mehrmals modifiziert.
Hier die drei ersten Modelle:






Unterscheidungen nur grob:
Beim Mod. 1 (ca. 1967) zeigte sich das der Fuß als Vollquerschnitt den Anforderungen nicht standhielt,
dies wurde beim Mod. 1.1 (ca. 1968) beidseits mittels Nuten behoben. zudem wurde beim Mod. 1.1 die eine
Bügelhalterung mittels Schraube ergänzt.
Beim Mod. 2 (ca. 1969) wurde die Drahtkurbel und auch der Anlegemechanismus der Kurbel (gleich der Rileh 64) geändert.

Einge Daten zur Rolle: Schnurfassung ca. 100m/0,35mm, Übersetzung ca. 1:3,5, Gewicht ca. 320g, 
Die geräuschlose Rücklaufsperre wirkt permanent -d.h. sie ist nicht schaltbar- und getriebeschonend vor dem Antrieb.
Insbesondere diese Lage am Kopf der Hauptachse wird sich viele Jahre später durchsetzen.
Die Bügelschaltung liegt innen, der Bügel kann aber auch per Hand geschlossen werden.
Gleichfalls wird sich dies später durchsetzen.

Hier noch ein Bild des Getriebes:


----------



## Andal (30. März 2020)

Da hatten wir ja verdammtes Massel, dass wir D.A.M., Mitchell & Consorten hatten!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (30. März 2020)

... und die gute alte Leska Exquisit drauf, ein Traum


----------



## Kochtopf (30. März 2020)

Wenn der Name R'lyeh wäre würd eich so eine Rolle nur deswegen kaufen


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. März 2020)

@Kochtopf  Du bist zu mystisch angehaucht, auch wenn diese Rollen damals etwas mystisches hatten. Sie waren ihrer Zeit voraus und das hat man der DDR eigentlich gar nicht zugetraut.

Edit: Schöne Vorstellung, Danke an @eiszeit .


----------



## thanatos (13. April 2020)

ein kleiner Hinweis- ab 1964 war die Produktion von Angelrollen in der Hand von 
Richard Lehmann sondern in Hand der VEB´s wie z.B. Schwermaschinenbau Magdeburg​von da an ging es mit der Qualität pö-a-pö bergab.​Lehmann hat ab 1951 die Rileh Rex 111 gebaut zu der Zeit eine super Rolle​rechts links umbaubar , mit Schnurfangbügel oder Pikupöse​ab 1957 wurde die Rileh Rex 57  gebaut​1960 kamen die Billigversionen ohne Rücklauf - " Rekord " und "Jubilar" auf​den Markt .​1964 kam dann die VEB-Form in den Handel - im ersten Jahr noch mit der Rileh​Klappkurbel danach mit Schraube zum Kurbel verdrehen .​als preiswertere Variation kam 1967 die "Simplex" dazu .​Bis auf die Simplex waren alle in meinem Besitz - die wollte ich mir wirklich nicht​antun .​


----------



## thanatos (13. April 2020)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> ... und die gute alte Leska Exquisit drauf, ein Traum


Leska war wie Lotto spielen entweder sie war super oder


----------



## eiszeit (13. April 2020)

thanatos schrieb:


> Lehmann hat ab 1951 die Rileh Rex 111 gebaut zu der Zeit eine super Rolle
> rechts links umbaubar , mit Schnurfangbügel oder Pikupöse



Mal zum ansehen:
die Rileh 111


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. April 2020)

thanatos schrieb:


> ein kleiner Hinweis- ab 1964 war die Produktion von Angelrollen in der Hand von
> Richard Lehmann sondern in Hand der VEB´s wie z.B. Schwermaschinenbau Magdeburg​von da an ging es mit der Qualität pö-a-pö bergab.​



Die Rileh Rex 64 (erst in schwarz, später die braune Version) wurde im Messgerätewerk "Erich Weinert" in Magdeburg sowohl produziert wie auch zusammengesetzt.
Einzig die Plastikspulen wurden zugeliefert.

War übrigens mein Lehrbetrieb...


----------



## Blueser (14. April 2020)

Von letzteren habe ich noch 3 Stück hier. Voll funktionsfähig und neu gefettet. 
Habe ich aber ausgemustert ...


----------



## eiszeit (14. April 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die Rileh Rex 64 (erst in schwarz, später die braune Version) wurde im Messgerätewerk "Erich Weinert" in Magdeburg sowohl produziert wie auch zusammengesetzt.
> Einzig die Plastikspulen wurden zugeliefert.
> War übrigens mein Lehrbetrieb...



Prima ein Fachmann.

Nun mein Kenntnisstand. Ich hab von der Rileh Rex, 23 Stück Rollenheftchen und ein Rollenheftchen von der Simplex.
Auf den Rollenheftchen ist die sog. Betriebsnummer und auch die Drucknummer des Heftchens enthalten. Insbesondere
die Drucknummer gibt Aufschluß über das Druckjahr und damit auch etwas zeitverzerrt zur Rolle.

Im Rileh Rex -Heft von 1966, Drucknummer III 971 8 L 428 *66*- ist die Betriebsnummer mit 13/6528 und Richard Lehmann, Metallwaren, Leipzig angegeben.
Im Rileh Simplex -Heft von 1969, Drucknummer III 971 8 L 428 *69*- ist die Betriebsnummer mit 13/6528 und Richard Lehmann, Metallwaren, Leipzig angegeben.
==> d.h. zu der Zeit (bis 1969)hat es den Richard Lehmann, Metallwaren- und Schraubenfabrik, Leipzig, Magdeburgerstr. 4-6 noch gegeben.
Meine nächsten Rollenheftchen sind dann schon von der Rileh Rex Bj. 72, hier ist festzustellen das es die VEB`s gab. Es wurden aber die Rileh Rex 64 in Magdeburg,
durch das VEB Meßgerätewerk, Erich Weinert (Betriebsnummer 0 409 105 5) und auch durch dei VEB Angelgeräte Leipzig (Betriebsnummer 9 400 7135) gebaut.
Ab 1984 hab ich dann nur noch die VEB Erich Weinert Weinert, als Hersteller.
Ich kann mich entsinnen mal gelesen zu haben das der Richard Lehmann um 1970 in eine VEB umgewandelt wurde.


----------



## thanatos (15. April 2020)

ja wenn wir eine Rolle gekauft haben ,haben wir darauf geachtet das sie in Leipzig
hergestellt war !  ( bei einer Shimano schau ich ja auch ob Made in Japan )                               Wissen tu ich es nicht wirklich aber nehme mal an das es wie 
in meinem Umfeld war die Betriebe wurden verstaatlicht ,die Eigentümer waren
dann Betriebsleiter aber meistens gab es dann keine Weiterentwicklung.


----------



## thanatos (15. April 2020)

@ Bimmelrudi
Danke für die Korrektur - Frage war das so eine sogenannte " Konsumgüterproduktion"
hat man uns auch aufgehalst - nur haben wir Gartenhacken und Schuffel aus alten
Gattersägeblättern herstellen müssen - im Sägewerk .


----------



## Blueser (15. April 2020)

Bei uns hatte man so eine uralte Locheisenproduktionslinie installiert, welche man irgendwo im Thüringer Wald gefunden hatte. Die fertigen Locheisen wurden natürlich ungehärtet in die Werkzeugläden verbracht, wo sie bis zur Wende ihr Dasein fristeten, wollte keiner kaufen. Aber die Regale waren voll ...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. April 2020)

thanatos schrieb:


> ja wenn wir eine Rolle gekauft haben ,haben wir darauf geachtet das sie in Leipzig
> hergestellt war !  ( bei einer Shimano schau ich ja auch ob Made in Japan )                               Wissen tu ich es nicht wirklich aber nehme mal an das es wie
> in meinem Umfeld war die Betriebe wurden verstaatlicht ,die Eigentümer waren
> dann Betriebsleiter aber meistens gab es dann keine Weiterentwicklung.



Wobei das kein Unterschied gewesen ist, ob die Rileh in Magdeburg oder Leipzig zusammengebaut wurde.
Diverse Teile waren halt immer Mangelware, generell aus sehr weichem Alu oder ziemlich mies verarbeitet.

Gerade bei der Rileh Rex war die Bügelfeder ihre große Schwachstelle, die Spulen und Bremsen waren eigentlich alle völliger Murks mit Ausnahme der Forelle.
Ich mochte die Rolle nie, hab immer die Simplex genommen, da war der Bügelumschlag noch hör-und auch spürbar 

Soweit ich noch weiß war die Rollenproduktion im Messgerätewerk nur eine Nischenproduktion, die so lala mitlief.
In erster Linie wurden Tachometer für die Tatra-Straßenbahnen, Dämmerungsschalter für Straßenlampen usw gebaut.
Vermutlich hat man irgendwann mal die Produktion generell von Leipzig nach Magdeburg gelegt.
Die Getriebeteile und Gehäuse wurden hier schon immer hergestellt soweit mir bekannt, das war auch sehr viel gleich innerhalb der versch. Modelle.

Ich kann mich noch entsinnen, das es bei uns einige inner Dreherei gab, die durch den Verkauf von selbstgedrehten Aluspulen für die Rileh Rex sich so einiges dazu verdient hatten.
Die Plastikspulen nahezu aller DDR-Rollen waren auch richtig mies, da eben seit den 50ern nie mehr weiterentwickelt.
Die Bremse war eigentlich nur nen Placebo...hat man eigentlich nur komplett zu gefischt, da sich sonst die Spule verabschiedete.

Eigenständige Betriebe wurden einfach dazu genötigt verstaatlicht zu werden, indem man den Nachfragehahn zu machte oder ihnen die Materialversorgung abschnitt.
Dann blieb diesen Firmen nichts andres mehr übrig.

Wenn man so heute drüber nachdenkt....Diebstahl als solches gab es eigentlich gar nicht bei uns....war ja eh alles Volkseigen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (15. April 2020)

^ "... aus unseren Betrieben ist noch viel mehr rauszuholen!" Aber Diebstahl gabs nich ...


----------



## thanatos (15. April 2020)

Diebstahl - kam für mich nicht in Frage - der Betrieb hat mir das hingelegt was ich
brauchte aber nicht kaufen konnte - war ja eh mein Eigentum - oder ???


----------



## thanatos (15. April 2020)

@ Bimmelrudi
Glaubensfrage - ob Japan oder Malaysia -Leipzig oder Magdeburg 
auf jeden Fall wenn man ein wenig basteln konnte hat man das auch mit der Bremse 
hinbekommen ,habe letztlich statt der Scheiben mich für die Federspange entschieden .
mit der " Forelle " war ich nicht zufrieden hatte sie zum leichten Spinnen mit 20er mono
da hat sich bei Wind schnell mal die Sehne um den Auslöseschniepel der Spule gewickelt.
meine zuverlässigste Rolle aber auch optisch hässlichste war meine " Pfeil " für 
21,- Mark habe zwar drei Spulen dafür ergattert - aber nie eine zweite Rolle .


----------



## eiszeit (15. April 2020)

Die Forellen Rollen von Martin Treppenhauer kamen als Nachfolgemodell für die Emte Delphin
um 1963 auf den Markt.
Sie hatte eine Schnurfassung von 150m/0,20mm und kostete damals 34,60 Mark.
Eingesetzt wurde sie auch u.a. als Turnierrolle (Zielwurf). War zeitlich vorne dran mit der Druckknopfspule.
Leg mal ein Foto der ersten Forllen bei. Die Germina (VEB) ist noch nicht dabei.





Bei den Pfeils von Martin Moritz geb es ja auch einige Modellvarianten.
Am Anfang war ja da die Kugel wo der Spulenhub durch einen auf- und abwärts Bewegung des Bügels vonstatten lief.
Hier die Modellvarianten. bei den beiden vorderen wurde zu Ansicht des Getriebes das Gehäuse entfernt.





Und dann noch die beiden Folgemodelle aus den 60er Jahren.


----------



## Blueser (15. April 2020)

So eine dunkle Forelle Modell 2 habe ich auch noch irgendwo rumliegen. Muss mal bei Gelegenheit danach suchen.


----------



## eiszeit (10. Mai 2020)

Mitte der 50er Jahre brachte die Fa. PMO (VEB Plastimat Oranienburg) die ersten Rollen
aus Polyamid heraus.
Hier ein Bild der ersten beiden Modelle.





Links sieht man das erste Modell, Rechts das Nachfolgermodell. Sowohl das Ritzel als
auch das Antriebsrad wie auch fast die ganze Rolle waren aus Kunststoff.
Die Rücklaufsperre wirkte permanent (nicht schaltbar) auf die Hauptachse ähnlich dem
Prinzip der Pezpn&Michel Rollen, d.h. durch ein "zusammenziehen" der Feder um die
Hauptachse greift die Rls langsam und nicht abrupt.
Einige Verbesserungen bzw. Änderungen des zweiten Modells gegenüber dem ersten waren:
-schräg verzahntes Antriebsrad
-anlegbarer Kurbelknauf
-das Firmenemblem wurde angebracht
-zusätzlich "Aussparungen" zur Gewichtsreduzierung usw.

Noch einige technische Daten: Schnurfassung 150m/0,30mm, Übersetzung 1:3,6,
Gewicht 300g bzw. 240g, Preis 44.85 bzw. 41,00 Ostmark


----------



## Bullipapst (5. März 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ende der 60er Jahre brachte die Fa. Lehmann/Leipzig als kleine, vereinfachte und preisgünstigere Schwester zur Rileh 64
> die *Rileh Simplex *auf den Markt. Die Rolle wurde in den Anfangsjahren mehrmals modifiziert.
> Hier die drei ersten Modelle:
> Anhang anzeigen 341818
> ...


----------



## Bullipapst (5. März 2021)

Wie teuer war die Rileh Rex, Modell 64 in der DDR?


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. März 2021)

Irgendwo hier im Forum stand mal was von um die 65 Mark.


----------



## Blueser (5. März 2021)

Yep, habe ich auch so in Erinnerung.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. März 2021)

Bullipapst schrieb:


> Wie teuer war die Rileh Rex, Modell 64 in der DDR?



Die Rileh Rex 64 (die braune Farbgebung) wurde damals bei uns im Meßgerätewerk "Erich Weinert" in Magdeburg zusammen gebaut.
Bin dort öfters in den Ferien arbeiten gewesen und hab dort auch später meine 1. Lehre begonnen.
Kann mich noch gut dran erinnern, obwohl das eher so eine Produktion am Rande war.
Die Rolle wurde damals für 62,30 M verkauft.

Die schwarze Vorgängerversion kam teilweise auch aus Leipzig, Preis dürfte ähnlich gewesen sein.

Die Rileh Rex war bis zur Einführung der Nixe de Luxe auch die teuerste Rolle bei uns, wenn ich mich nicht ganz vertue.
Die Simplex kam um die 40M, Nixe W etwas darüber, Forelle bekam man nur mit Beziehungen oder unter der Hand.

Ansonsten waren auch noch diverse russ. Delphin verbreitet, wobei die keiner so wirklich mochte (schlechte Technik und anfällig für Verschleiß).
Wer konnte, fuhr rüber nach Prag und besorgte sich gute und langlebige Stabil und Tokoz.


----------



## eiszeit (6. März 2021)

Bullipapst schrieb:


> Wie teuer war die Rileh Rex, Modell 64 in der DDR?


War nicht ganz einfach, hab einen Preis für die Rileh Rex 64 (Mod. 2) von 1966 mit dem Betrag von 62,80 DM (Ost) gefunden,
später dann unter VEB`s Zeiten wie oben geschrieben 62,30 DM (Ost), da war der Preis auf dem Karton abgedruckt.
Im Westen bekamm man die Rolle Ende der 60er Jahre um 43,20DM (West).

Die parallel Rollen von Richard Lehmann -Ende der 60er Jahr- kosteten
Rileh Jubilar 43,40 DM (Ost)
Rileh Record 31,65 DM (Ost)


----------



## schlotterschätt (6. März 2021)

Ick vermisse hier noch die Emte "Alligator" und die erste ( und einzige) Heckbremsrolle der DDR, die "Delphin" ( in schwarz oder grünem Hammerschlaglack) sowie die Grundrolle (heute Baitcaster ) "Möwe" und die Fliegenrolle "Libelle", alle aus der Treppenhauer-Schmiede. 
Dann kann ick mich noch an die Rileh "Adria" erinnern. Eine sogenannte Großfischrolle die, statt eines Schnurfangbügels, einen Pickup hatte. Schon zu DDR-Zeiten ein absolut rarer Artikel (ick hatte aber eine ). Auch heute findet man so gut wie nichts mehr über sie.
Weiterhin gab's dann noch die High-Tech Baitcaster Rileh Nr.1 ohne Übersetzung und die Rileh Nr.2 mit einer 1:2 Übersetzung (wenn ick mich recht erinnere)
Leider darf ick hier nix verlinken aber wenn Ihr z.B. mal nach thomas kalweit gockelt, findet man schon etwas über die alten Leiern.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. März 2021)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> die Rileh Nr.2 mit einer 1:2 Übersetzung



Ich glaub son Ding liegt bei mir noch irgendwo rum. Muss ich mal gucken.


----------



## Thomas. (6. März 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Irgendwo hier im Forum stand mal was von um die 65 Mark.


@Finke20 war das mit der Ostblock Stella


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich glaub son Ding liegt bei mir noch irgendwo rum. Muss ich mal gucken.



War gerade mal gucken und da isse.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. März 2021)

Zum Größenvergleich Mal ne Ora 481 dazu.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. März 2021)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Ick vermisse hier noch die Emte "Alligator" und die erste ( und einzige) Heckbremsrolle der DDR, die "Delphin" ( in schwarz oder grünem Hammerschlaglack) sowie die Grundrolle



Die Alligator war aber auch schon Heckbremse...nicht nur die Delfin. 
Problem dabei, heute sieht man dank I-net und freiem Handel alle diese ehemaligen Produkte, welche man damals quasi nie bekommen konnte.
Außer man wohnte in der Region der Hersteller, kannte den Kumpel vom Schwager des Nachbarn der noch ne Bohrmaschine brauchte, die man selbst noch in der Garage liegen hatte. Oder man hat schlichtweg nen Glücksschwein gevö****.
Das gilt gleichermaßen auch für Pfeil, Neulac usw, es war deutlich einfacher in den 60er Jahren und davor an eine Quick zu kommen als an diese Rollen mit unzureichender Auflagezahl.
Mein Opa fischte in den 70ern nur mit Quick, weil sie deutlich günstiger beschaffbar waren für ihn wie irgendeine nennenswerte Ost-Rolle.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. März 2021)

Ne Rileh Simplex


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. März 2021)

Forelle


----------



## Thomas. (6. März 2021)

bei den ganzen Bildern von den Rollen kenne ich jetzt endlich den Grund warum die Mauer gefallen ist


----------



## eiszeit (6. März 2021)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Ick vermisse hier noch die Emte "Alligator" und die erste ( und einzige) Heckbremsrolle der DDR, die "Delphin" ( in schwarz oder grünem Hammerschlaglack) sowie die Grundrolle (heute Baitcaster ) "Möwe" und die Fliegenrolle "Libelle", alle aus der Treppenhauer-Schmiede.
> Dann kann ick mich noch an die Rileh "Adria" erinnern. Eine sogenannte Großfischrolle die, statt eines Schnurfangbügels, einen Pickup hatte. Schon zu DDR-Zeiten ein absolut rarer Artikel (ick hatte aber eine ). Auch heute findet man so gut wie nichts mehr über sie.
> Weiterhin gab's dann noch die High-Tech Baitcaster Rileh Nr.1 ohne Übersetzung und die Rileh Nr.2 mit einer 1:2 Übersetzung (wenn ick mich recht erinnere)
> Leider darf ick hier nix verlinken aber wenn Ihr z.B. mal nach thomas kalweit gockelt, findet man schon etwas über die alten Leiern.



















 die Adria ist nicht von Rileh sondern von PMO


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. März 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> bei den ganzen Bildern von den Rollen kenne ich jetzt endlich den Grund warum die Mauer gefallen ist



Ich hab jeden Sommer hier das Gefühl die Mauer ist gefallen damit die Westler endlich in MV Urlaub machen können.


----------



## Blueser (6. März 2021)

Glaub mir, wir haben mit einer Rileh Rex oder Forelle auch unsere Fische gefangen. Ich zum Beispiel bis zu meiner Anglerpause in den 2000er Jahren. Einzig die Flugangelausrüstung hatte ich damals Recht zügig getauscht. Jetzt sind nur noch die Grundrute und eine Spinnrute in Gebrauch. Letztere allerdings wegen ihrem Gewicht eher selten.


----------



## eiszeit (6. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Forelle
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 368185
> Anhang anzeigen 368186
> Anhang anzeigen 368187


Schade, da fehlt der Aufkleber. Ist ne frühe Forelle.


----------



## schlotterschätt (6. März 2021)

Die Simplex ist mir in besonders lieber Erinnerung. Die hatte keine Bügelfeder. Der Bügel wurde ausgelöst, in dem er mit einem satten "Pling" gegen den Rollenfuß donnerte und dann zuschlug. Schon zu der Zeit hatte ick mir dann angewöhnt, den Bügel immer per Hand zu schließen. Das habe ick bis heute beibehalten.
@ eiszeit
Du hast da wirklich eine beeindruckende Sammlung. 
Und stimmt, die Adria war tatsache vom PMO.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. März 2021)

Im kalten Winter mit ner Simplex Spinnfischen war ganz großes Kino.....entweder waren die Finger blau von der Kälte oder vom harten Bügelumschlag. 
Aber immerhin hielt das Ding ewig, im Gegensatz zur Bügelfeder der Rileh Rex, die andauernd ausleierte.

Ich hatte damals Simplex und Nixe W, letztere noch im braun-beigen Kleid. Leider hat mein Bruder damals die Nixe W geschrottet, er wollte ja unbedingt nen Hänger lösen über die Rolle und brach dabei den Rollenfuß ab.
Der Kern des Rollenfußes war aus Aluminium, welches aber nur bis zum Gehäuseansatz ging. Äußerlich bestand sie aus Kunststoff. Genau am Übergang zum Gehäuse wo das Aluminium aufhörte brach dann der Fuß ab.
Hatte die Rolle damals an einer zur Wurfrute umgebauten 4m Telestippe aus dem Russenmagazin mit ausgetauschter Vollglasspitze einer alten Spinnrute.
Die Rute hat damals vom kleinen Köfi bis zum 90er Aal alles rausgeholt und überlebte die Wende noch um 15 weitere Jahre.


----------



## eiszeit (6. März 2021)

Hier mal die Nixe S und hinten unterschiedliche Nixe W´s


----------



## eiszeit (6. März 2021)

Noch zur Ergänzung die letzten Nixen von PMO.




Nixe de luxe, Nixe de luxe II, Nixe E, Master, Nixe 95


----------



## thanatos (9. März 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> bei den ganzen Bildern von den Rollen kenne ich jetzt endlich den Grund warum die Mauer gefallen ist


jaja liebes Anglerboard , danke für die ganzen schönen Bilder - aber wenn 
ihr lieben " Wessis" ( ist nicht böse gemeint ) nun glaubt , man konnte in einen Laden gehen 
und eine Rolle aussuchen   wenn du mit dem Verkäufer nicht gut warst
hat er sich nicht gebückt - um vielleicht eine auf den Tisch zu legen die gerade hatte .
Einige hier vorgestellten Rollen habe ich den Namen nach gekannt aber hier zum 
ersten mal gesehen .
Noch eine Ergänzung - die Rileh 1 ohne Übersetzung ,die 2 mit Übersetzung
dann gab es gleichen Typ noch mit Freilauf  Rileh 2 a ?


----------



## Vanner (9. März 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> Einige hier vorgestellten Rollen habe ich den Namen nach gekannt aber hier zum
> ersten mal gesehen .



Ging mir auch so.


----------



## eiszeit (9. März 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> Noch eine Ergänzung - die Rileh 1 ohne Übersetzung ,die 2 mit Übersetzung
> dann gab es gleichen Typ noch mit Freilauf  Rileh 2 a ?


Ja da gab es noch einige.
Grundrolle Rileh 1 mit Knarre
Grundrolle Rileh 1b mit Knarre und stiller Hemmung
Multirolle Rileh 2 mit Knarre
Multirolle Rileh 2a mit Knarre und Freilauf
Multirolle Rileh 2b mit Knarre, Freilauf und stiller Hemmung
Multirolle Rileh 23 mit Freilauf und Rutschkupplung *(die hab ich noch nicht!!)*


----------



## Thomas. (9. März 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Multirolle Rileh 2a mit Knarre und Freilauf
> Multirolle Rileh 2b mit Knarre, Freilauf und stiller Hemmung


wie Freilauf? so wie Baitrunner?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. März 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> aber wenn ihr lieben " Wessis" ( ist nicht böse gemeint ) nun glaubt , man konnte in einen Laden gehen
> und eine Rolle aussuchen



Genau...mit viel Glück gab es mal 4 vers. Modelle im Laden.
Davon war das erste Modell komplett untauglich (Ora Wickelspaß....jeder ostdt. Angler weiß was ich meine),
das zweite Modell war ne Rileh Simplex, das dritte ne Rileh Rex und zuletzt vielleicht noch ne Nixe de Luxe.
Das wars dann mit der Auswahl, bei Ruten wars noch viel weniger, mit Glück 2 Wurfruten in der Auswahl und ne 3m Bambusstippe mit Messinghülsen für 8 Mark.
Was bin ich damals gelaufen nur um eine 4 teilige Tonkinstippe zu kriegen.

Das was man heute so alles über ebay & Co. findet, von Emte Delphin & Alligator bis zu diversen andren Rollenbauern der 50er/60er Jahre,
das war alles nicht fürs normale Volk zu haben zu dieser Zeit.  Damit wurden wichtige Devisen beschafft bzw. versucht zu beschaffen.
Wer Ende 50er bis Anfang 60er Jahre über 60 Mark für eine Angelrolle ausgegeben hat zählte sowieso zur Oberschicht.
Das konnte sich der normale Arbeiter gar nicht leisten, selbst wenn man es hätte kaufen können.

Oder man denke mal an Rutenhalter.....sowas gabs gar nicht zu kaufen, das baute man sich selber inner Schlosserbude oder nahm halt ne Astgabel.


----------



## Blueser (9. März 2021)

Mit so einer Bambusrute mit Messinghülsen begann in den Sechzigern meine Anglerkarriere. Die hatte mir damals mein Vater geschenkt, hatte sie dann beringt und einen Rollenhalter dran gefriemelt. Mit einer billigen Rolle, ähnlich einer Fliegenrolle, hatte ich meinen ersten Fisch gefangen. Die Wurftechnik damit würde ich heute als antik bezeichnen und mir bei YT Likes ohne Ende bescheren ...


----------



## eiszeit (10. März 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> wie Freilauf? so wie Baitrunner?


Ne nicht wie ne Baitrunner bei Stationärrollen.
Beim Freilauf für Multirollen wird das Getriebe entkoppelt, um auswerfen zu können.


----------



## Thomas. (10. März 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ne nicht wie ne Baitrunner bei Stationärrollen.
> Beim Freilauf für Multirollen wird das Getriebe entkoppelt, um auswerfen zu können.


Ach nee Multi, ich habe den Überblick verloren


----------



## Vanner (10. März 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Mit einer billigen Rolle, ähnlich einer Fliegenrolle, hatte ich meinen ersten Fisch gefangen.



War das die MIKKI Rolle? Wenn ja, die hatte ich damals auch. Wird auch gerade eine in der Bucht angeboten, wie ich gesehen habe.


----------



## Blueser (10. März 2021)

Ne, jetzt nach dem Stöbern im Netz fällt es mir wieder ein: das war so eine goldfarbige Multirolle ähnlich der Rileh 1 oder 2.


----------



## Vanner (10. März 2021)

Ah okay.


----------



## ralle (10. März 2021)

Die "Forelle" war ja damals der Mercedes unter den DDR Spinnrollen. Wenn ich heute an der Rolle mal drehe, kann man sich garnicht vorstellen das man mit dem Ding Fische rausbekommen hat.


----------



## schlotterschätt (10. März 2021)

ralle schrieb:


> Die "Forelle" war ja damals der Mercedes unter den DDR Spinnrollen.


Nicht unbedingt Mercedes aber seeehr beliebt bei Turnieranglern (neudeutsch : Casting) und dort wiederum für Spinner Skish und die Ahrenbergscheibe.
Beim Spinner Weitwurf mussten dann andere Leiern mit größeren Spulen ran.
So schlecht war die Forelle nicht, denn bis auf die zeitweisen Dreadlocks an dem Druckknopf der die Spule auslöste und der Schnurfangbügel ohne Röllchen (hatte eh keiner) der von Zeit zu Zeit auf Kerben geprüft werden musste, eigentlich eine zuverlässige Rolle. ( Ick war priveligiert und hatte 6 Stück davon )
Da Herr "Germina" nur *eine* beringte 5,45m lange Teleskopstipprute (neudeutsch : Bologneserute ) anbot, bastelte sich der findige Ossi die Dinger aus Steckruten oder unberingten Teleskopruten selbst. Mit einem Schieberollenhalter aus Blech am Handteil und den Ringen an der Peitsche konnte man dann u.a. bei den heute geächteten Wettkämpfen anders angeln als andere mit den obligatorischen Kopfruten. Dazu eignete sich die Forelle dann hervorragend.
Aber ick weiche jetzt wohl vom Thema ab.


----------



## schlotterschätt (10. März 2021)

ralle schrieb:


> Wenn ich heute an der Rolle mal drehe, kann man sich garnicht vorstellen das man mit dem Ding Fische rausbekommen hat.


P.S. An meiner umgebauten Steck-Telesoprute zur Bolognesepeitsche war der größte Fang mit der Forelle ein 12kg Karpfen ! Ging also !


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. August 2021)

Hier noch eine Emte Möwe, ohne Kennzeichnung, angeblich gebaut von VEB Sportgeräte K.-M.-Stadt, BT VI, 8051 Dresden. Lag jetzt schon über ein Jahr in meiner  "Was ist das-Kiste"  und erst jetzt bin ich hinter diesen Typ gekommen.










Gewicht mit Schnur beträgt 185 gr., ihr Außendurchmesser beträgt 80 mm, der Spulendurchmesser 60 mm. Ausgestattet mit Knarre und beidseitigen Spulenlagerung.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. August 2021)

Hab ich ja noch nie gesehen son Ding.


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. August 2021)

Ist mit rausgekommen bei den Recherchen für die Rileh Rex 64, da war dann mal ein Link zu dieser Rolle in einem anderen Forum vorgestellt vor vielen Jahren. Kostete damals 7,55 Ostmark.


----------



## eiszeit (3. August 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Hier noch eine Emte Möwe, ohne Kennzeichnung, angeblich gebaut von VEB Sportgeräte K.-M.-Stadt, BT VI, 8051 Dresden. Lag jetzt schon über ein Jahr in meiner  "Was ist das-Kiste"  und erst jetzt bin ich hinter diesen Typ gekommen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 381477
> 
> ...


Entwickelt hat die Möwe -in den 50 Jahren-  Martin Treppenhauer *(Emte)*_, _erst später wurde es dann ein VEB.


----------



## Hering 58 (3. August 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Hier noch eine Emte Möwe, ohne Kennzeichnung, angeblich gebaut von VEB Sportgeräte K.-M.-Stadt, BT VI, 8051 Dresden. Lag jetzt schon über ein Jahr in meiner  "Was ist das-Kiste"  und erst jetzt bin ich hinter diesen Typ gekommen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 381477
> 
> ...


Ich glaube so eine habe ich auch rumliegen. Ich schaue nachher mal nach und mache Bilder.


----------



## Hering 58 (3. August 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ich glaube so eine habe ich auch rumliegen. Ich schaue nachher mal nach und mache Bilder.



Auch ohne Kennzeichnung.


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. August 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Auch ohne Kennzeichnung.
> Anhang anzeigen 381529
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 381530
> ...


Schönes Teilchen, ich glaube aber nicht, das das ein älteres Modell der Möwe ist. Vielleicht weiß eiszeit etwas mehr darüber.


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. August 2021)

Also mein Tip wäre Tokoz aus der CSSR, sieht im Vergleich einfach danach aus.


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. August 2021)

Hering 58 
Deine Rolle ist auch bestimmt in der DDR verkauft worden, ist aber ein Modell der  Tokoz Serie No. 94 E aus der ehemaligen CSSR. Gab es in verschiedenen Farben und müßte einen Durchmesser  von 62 mm haben.


----------



## eiszeit (3. August 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Schönes Teilchen, ich glaube aber nicht, das das ein älteres Modell der Möwe ist. Vielleicht weiß eiszeit etwas mehr darüber.


Ne ist es nicht, es ist ein Tokoz Achsrolle. Steht auf dem Fuß nichts drauf.


----------



## eiszeit (3. August 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Auch ohne Kennzeichnung.
> Anhang anzeigen 381529
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 381530
> ...


Wie schon geschrieben ne Tokoz Rolle. Sie wurde auch in West-Deutschland u. a. von der Fa. Balzer vertrieben. Es gab sie in den Durchmessern *52mm* als Grundrolle 94 KL zu 4,20DM und mit einem Durchmesser von* 62 mm* als Grundrolle 94 zu einem Preis von 4,50DM.


----------



## Hering 58 (3. August 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ne ist es nicht, es ist ein Tokoz Achsrolle. Steht auf dem Fuß nichts drauf.


Nein es steht nichts drauf.


----------



## Hering 58 (3. August 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Hering 58
> Deine Rolle ist auch bestimmt in der DDR verkauft worden, ist aber ein Modell der  Tokoz Serie No. 94 E aus der ehemaligen CSSR. Gab es in verschiedenen Farben und müßte einen Durchmesser  von 62 mm haben.


Der Durchmesser ist 52 mm.


----------



## Hering 58 (3. August 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben ne Tokoz Rolle. Sie wurde auch in West-Deutschland u. a. von der Fa. Balzer vertrieben. Es gab sie in den Durchmessern *52mm* als Grundrolle 94 KL zu 4,20DM und mit einem Durchmesser von* 62 mm* als Grundrolle 94 zu einem Preis von 4,50DM.


Ja der Durchmesser ist 52 mm.


----------



## someuniqname (8. August 2021)

Ich hätte da noch eine Rileh Nr.1


----------



## eiszeit (8. August 2021)

someuniqname schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch eine Rileh Nr.1


Noch sehr schön erhalten, ist ne späte Rileh Nr. 1.
Güteklasse 1


----------

